# Nominations for Slingshot of the Month - Feb!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Post nominations for the slingshot of the month for February here! Potential nominees must be custom slingshots created in January. Be sure to post a picture of it. After we have at least 5 nominations we will create a poll where everyone can vote.

PS Sorry about the delay. I forgot to create the poll in the beginning of the month.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Posted in Jan? Or Feb?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> Posted in Jan? Or Feb?


Posted in February.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I nominate Rayshot's - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/572-first-home-made-slingshot-for-february-poll/


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There's a lot that I like. I hadn't joined in Feb and I confess I haven't browsed through properly.

I like fish's glow sights; it looks just the thing for night-time sight-shooting hunters.

JoergS's compass is an instant classic, but I prefer his new versions' tie on points. Likewise, his slingbow demonstrates workmanship better than even his usual work.

pallan65's maple is a design I found myself accidentally copying earlier tonight - because it must have stuck in my subconscious. It's just about perfect ergonomics while maintaining symmetry.

Jim Harris' Osage Natural is just good ol' old-time quality.

jephroux's beast is a super power techno-monster that looks like it could punch through two sides of a Volvo, as does Frodo's Friedrich's W

*However, all considered, I'd like to nominate Tom (bunnybuster)'s laminate. The use of laminate on a board cut is both visually enhancing and I am sure greatly increases the strength of the board, especially its ability to resist splits along the grain. I am sure it will catch on with many makers and I think it's the biggest single advance I have seen posted in February.*


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, Pallan's bamboo shooter came out one day too late, otherwise that would have been my choice.

I like Hi Tech slingshots. *So the "Beast" by jephroux is the one I would like to nominate.*

Regarding my own designs, the one I really liked in Feb is my "Delight of the Blacksmith" creation. I really love its Gothic look combined with the High Tech ball bearing equipped handle. It is a favorite piece of my collection as it combines functionality and art. Will bring it to Alverton!

Greetings, Jörg


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Flatband's Genuine Arizona Desert Ironwood,


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Well, Pallan's bamboo shooter came out one day too late, otherwise that would have been my choice.
> Greetings, Jörg


me too as i am the proud owner of it!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> Flatband's Genuine Arizona Desert Ironwood


I second this nomination. That thing is so gorgeous it brings a tear to my eye!


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I can't decide.. So many choices.. Loved Joerg's Delight of Blacksmith, Flat's Ironwood is gorgeous.. Can I vote for them all???


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

Flatband's Genuine Arizona Desert Ironwood,


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

fish said:


> Well, Pallan's bamboo shooter came out one day too late, otherwise that would have been my choice.
> Greetings, Jörg


me too as i am the proud owner of it!
[/quote]

Me three as I have one on order!









RIDE


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Flatband's Genuine Arizona Desert Ironwood!!! Beautiful!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Flatband's Genuine Arizona Desert Ironwood,


Oooh, I hadn't seen that. That _is_ beautiful.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> Flatband's Genuine Arizona Desert Ironwood,


I also nominate gary`s desert ironwood ergo.
what a beauty


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm down with Flatbands' desert Ironwood also!


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Flatband's Genuine Arizona Desert Ironwood,


Oooh, I hadn't seen that. That _is_ beautiful.
[/quote]

X2 That thing is the cats meow.


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

me aswell for flatbands iromwood its stunning


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

Saxon said:


> Flatband's Genuine Arizona Desert Ironwood,


Oooh, I hadn't seen that. That _is_ beautiful.
[/quote]

X2 That thing is the cats meow.
[/quote]

aswell!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Are there any more that haven't been mentioned? How long do we wait before voting. Not that voting's really necessary, it's almost foregone at this point.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

We've missed JoergS' knuckleduster slingshot, Dylan's asymmetrical Hammerhead and Flatband's gorgeous Spalted Sweet Gum. I like that even more than his Desert Ironwood. Anyone going to nominate any of those?


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

I nominate Flatbands spalted sweet gum.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

His Slingshots are truly beautiful , i'll be buying some once i get some spare cash.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> Are there any more that haven't been mentioned? How long do we wait before voting. Not that voting's really necessary, it's almost foregone at this point.


Even though it is quite clear that Flatband's beauty is going to win hands down, we should still do a poll. Flatband's triumph should be untainted!


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Are there any more that haven't been mentioned? How long do we wait before voting. Not that voting's really necessary, it's almost foregone at this point.


True. But one likes to observe the proprieties.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I nominate ZDP's Ergo "The Shootist". That has to be one of the finer pieces of craftsmanship I've seen in awhile. Awesome! Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Can I wait till March? I only made it a few days ago and I don't fancy going up against that Desert Ironwood masterpiece!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> Can I wait till March? I only made it a few days ago and I don't fancy going up against that Desert Ironwood masterpiece!


No problem, you posted this slingshot in March, so it does not qualify for the Feb poll.

Jörg


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OOOP'S,







Sorry, I forgot it was for February. Flatband


----------

